# Original story- Rebirth



## friar76 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I recently had a story published on www.coldopenstories.com and wold like to share it with all of you.

As always C&C is always appreciated. I have also begun work on 2 further short stories I will send for review in the coming few weeks ( once I have been able to secure a full-time job in my real life- contractor issues :/ ) 

Anyhow here is the link, hope you guys enjoy it 









Rebirth - Cold Open Stories


Warhammer 40,000 Short Fiction: Tragic, harrowing, and bittersweet tales that glimpse a variety of characters in the grimdark future.




www.coldopenstories.com


----------

